# Forum About Russia Society  "Тестирование" vs "Нестандартные задачи" для проверки знаний

## SAn

Ещё совсем недавно (в Советском Союзе) практически не было тестирования в образовательном процессе. «Бланки с квадратиками», с помощью которых человек демонстрирует свои знания, казались для нас дикостью. Теперь же это изобретение западной мысли пожирает нашу систему образования. 
Как было раньше: «в единичную окружность вписан прямоугольник максимальной площади. Найдите эту площадь». Человеку даётся лист, и он пишет своё решение. Практически любому школьнику понятно, что этот прямоугольник — квадрат, и что его площадь равна 2. Учи́теля интересовало не это. Его интересовала острота мысли своих учеников. Учитель смотрел, кто и как _докажет_ этот очевидный факт. Если человек получал в итоге неверный ответ, то это ещё не означало, что он не получит баллы за эту задачу. Быть может, он получит 9 баллов из 10 за такую задачу с неверным ответом, если весь остальной ход решения показывает, что человек умён. 
Как сейчас: «в единичную окружность вписан прямоугольник максимальной площади. Найдите эту площадь». Вроде всё то же самое. Однако для ответа оставлен только один маленький квадратик, в который решающий вписывает «2». Причём такой человек по уму автоматически приравнивается к человеку, доказавшему, что квадрат имеет максимальную площадь среди всех прямоугольников в круге. Конечно, проверка таких заданий упрощается, исключается субъективизм проверяющего. Но ведь тесты не позволяют выявить умных учеников. Над ними начинают брать верх «зубрилки» и списывающие. Невыявленные гении теряют мотивацию, население тупеет. 
Что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Ramil

Для государства, где ставка делается на "хорошо обученных обезьян" такой подход не только оправдан, но даже рекомендован. 
Как я понял "политику партии", сейчас делается всё, чтобы людей с высшим образованием в стране стало меньше (это не мои обвинения, это фактически прямая цитата из пресс-конференции двух министров - образования и экономического развития и как их там). Действительно - не хватает рабочих рук, а такого количества философов, филологов и пр. не нужно. Всё равно по профилю устроиться на работу сложно, а уж, чтобы за это ещё и достойные деньги платили - вообще задача фантастическая.
Вот и делается вывод - путь народ идет в [s:1d51g0d5]ПТУ[/s:1d51g0d5] колледжи и учится на слесарей, токарей, водителей троллейбусов и прочие нужные профессии.
Моё мнение, что это даже не беда, это катастрофа для нашей страны, но, к сожалению, она не такая заметная, как сиюминутные экономические проблемы. По-настоящему остро эта проблема встанет лет через 20-30, когда нормальных "мозгов" у нас уже не будет, а будут "специально обученные обезьяны". Такими, разумеется, проще управлять - думаю, к тому моменту научатся вживлять "дом-2" или ещё что-нибудь напрямую в центр удовольствий головного мозга и можно будет вообще жить - не тужить. 
Конечно, есть ещё один аспект - проверка работ доверяется машине, а та - не понимает "полёт мысли" ученика, ведь по рассеянности, сделав всего-то глупую арифметическую ошибку, при этом применив блестящий и нетривиальный подход к решению задачи, такой ученик рискует остаться без высшего образования, а "обученная обезьяна" получит диплом и потом сядет толстой жопой в какое-нибудь тёпленькое креслице и начнёт руководить другими обезьянами.

----------


## it-ogo

Народу с [s:2iw9iiwq]высшим образованием[/s:2iw9iiwq] дипломом о высшем образовании у нас столько и такого, что за ним уже практически ничего не стоИт. Сокращать количество дипломируемых остро необходимо, причем минимум на порядок.  
Умение пройти тест - это умение не облажаться, умение не наделать элементарных, идиотских ошибок. Это то, что должно обеспечить образование. А гении - товар не массовый, требующий индивидуального подхода, был таковым всегда, и таковым останется по определению. Подготовка гениев никак не может быть основной целью какого бы то ни было образования. 
Тестирование - штука в высшей мере полезная, если сделано правильно, грамотно. Как панацея - не годится, но увеличивать его удельный вес надо интенсивно. Проблема в качестве тестовых заданий. К сожалению, там очень легко напахать. Составление хороших тестовых заданий требует гораздо больше специфических навыков, чем можно предположить на первый взгляд.

----------


## Ramil

> Народу с [s:2dktdtiw]высшим образованием[/s:2dktdtiw] дипломом о высшем образовании у нас столько и такого, что за ним уже практически ничего не стоИт. Сокращать количество дипломируемых остро необходимо, причем минимум на порядок.

 На диплом заборостроительного государственного университета нормальный кадровик и так посмотрит косо. Но ничего плохого в том, что у человека будет такой диплом нет. Пусть и работать он будет менеджером по продажам, но, может, хоть ЖИ-ШИ его научат писать в его "ВУЗ"е. Талант же нельзя тупо вверять машине Минобразования. Пусть он один на сто тысяч, но тем более - его просто нельзя отсеивать на формальных основаниях.   

> Умение пройти тест - это умение не облажаться

 Согласен, но понимает ли молодой человек, сдающий его, полную цену ошибки?   

> Тестирование - штука в высшей мере полезная, если сделано правильно, грамотно.

 Угу. Гдеж его взять? Про ЕГЭ уже столько раз всего было сказано. Математику и естественные науки ещё как-то можно формализовать тестированием, но вот как формализовать тест по истории (если речь о чём-то более сложном, чем о том, в каком году была Куликовская битва), литературе и пр.    

> Как панацея - не годится, но увеличивать его удельный вес надо интенсивно.

 Есть хорошее правило - если это работает - зачем это ломать? Чем была плоха существующая "советская" система аттестации и какие достоинства у новой, по сравнению со старой?   

> К сожалению, там очень легко напахать. Составление хороших тестовых заданий требует гораздо больше специфических навыков, чем можно предположить на первый взгляд.

 Вот-вот. Пока наши троечники в Минобразовании, наконец, умудрятся сделать нормальные тесты, думаю, пройдёт лет десять, если не больше. Те, кто ещё не пошел в школу, успеют из неё благополучно выпуститься, и не с лучшим качеством образования.

----------


## Crocodile

> Есть хорошее правило - если это работает - зачем это ломать? Чем была плоха существующая "советская" система аттестации и какие достоинства у новой, по сравнению со старой?

 Тесты типа "выбери один вариант", на мой взгляд, абсолютно не отражают уровень знаний. Если можно получить неплохую оценку, не понимая материала, а при этом можно получить плохую оценку, понимая материал, то такой способ теста оценивает, возможно, цену морковки в магазине, но никак не уровень знаний. Помнится, люди разработали систему сигнализации: клали руки на затылок и показывали пальцами номер ответа всем сидящим сзади. А теперь самое главное: инженеры после выпуска пошли работать и после пяти лет работы уже стало абсолютно неважно кто какие оценки получил в институте. Кто-то продвинулся на работе, кто-то нет. Кого-то ценили и хорошо платили, а кто-то нашёл себе [s:3nmhoa2s]болото[/s:3nmhoa2s] тихую заводь. Ни дифуры, ни линейная алгебра никому в жизни не пригодились. Мораль?   ::

----------


## it-ogo

> На диплом заборостроительного государственного университета нормальный кадровик и так посмотрит косо.

 А МГУ сейчас лучше, да? Я не совсем в курсе, как это в России, а у нас практически все вузы завели заочников и раздают им дипломы, совершенно ничем не отличающиеся от дипломов дневного отделения. По моим наблюдениям в заочных группах доля тех, что хоть что-то делает сам, где-то 
3-5%.   

> Но ничего плохого в том, что у человека будет такой диплом нет.

 Кроме пяти потерянных лет, государственных расходов на обучение (даже если он платит), воспитания безответственности...   

> Пусть и работать он будет менеджером по продажам, но, может, хоть ЖИ-ШИ его научат писать в его "ВУЗ"е.

 С чего вдруг, если в школе не научился?   

> Талант же нельзя тупо вверять машине Минобразования.

 Тада пусть и не связывается с официальным образованием - без вариантов.  ::  Машина, она всегда машина, вот пусть и работает как честная машина.   

> но вот как формализовать тест по истории

 По истории России:
В какой военный союз входила Российская империя перед Первой мировой войной?
1)Священная лига.
2)Тройственый союз.
3)Тройственное согласие.
4)Организация Варшавского договора. 
Какова расхожая формулировка  советской военной доктрины в 30-е годы 20-го века?
1)Служить и защищать.
2)Ни шагу назад.
3)Малой кровью на чужой территории.
4)Миру мир.
5)Гарантированное взаимное уничтожение. 
Первый российский император
1)Рюрик
2)Владимир Красное Солнышко
3)Иван Грозный
4)Петр Первый
5)Николай Второй
6)Иосиф Сталин
7)Владимир Путин   

> Есть хорошее правило - если это работает - зачем это ломать? Чем была плоха существующая "советская" система аттестации

 Она уже практически не работает.  ::  Результат аттестации не дает объективной информации об уровне знаний и подготовки аттестуемого. По разным причинам.   

> Тесты типа "выбери один вариант", на мой взгляд, абсолютно не отражают уровень знаний. Если можно получить неплохую оценку, не понимая материала, а при этом можно получить плохую оценку, понимая материал, то такой способ теста оценивает, возможно, цену морковки в магазине, но никак не уровень знаний.

 Именно уровень знаний (но не умений). Оценка соотношения цена-качество морковки, это, кстати, скорее умение, чем знание. Никакое тестирование этому не научит. Умения тоже важны, их следует оценивать иначе.   

> Ни дифуры, ни линейная алгебра никому в жизни не пригодились. Мораль?

 Переименовать инженеров в мастеров (в лучшем случае) и обучать публику для этих должностей в средне специальных. А лучше - пусть сразу идут работать, а уже с работы направляют на обучение конкретной специальности (если это нужно).

----------


## Ramil

Вообще, думаю, что после этой дискуссии, я поменял своё мнение. Нет, я остался невысокого мнения о системе тестов "выбери один правильный ответ из нескольких предложенных", просто я думаю, что купленный диплом останется купленным что со старой, что с новой системой и ничего не изменится. Те, кто хочет учиться - будут учиться, а остальные - они всё равно по специальности работать не будут.
Думаю, что достаточно просто насадить в обществе другие стереотипы, ведь, к примеру, машинист московского метрополитена, по слухам, денег зарабатывает побольше, чем, к примеру, менеджер по продажам в средней фирмочке. 
Кстати, когда я сдавал вступительный экзамен в институт по математике, наши работы тоже проверял компьютер, только в отличие от готовых вариантов ABCD в пустую клеточку надо было вписать ответ - единственное, что всем сказали перед экзаменом, что ответ на любое задание будет целое число. Готовых вариантов не было.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Те, кто хочет учиться - будут учиться, а остальные - они всё равно по специальности работать не будут.

 Извини, ты не прав. Дети (я буду в основном про школу говорить) по природе своей ленивы. Поправка - _люди_ по природе своей ленивы. Большинство людей, даже способных и готовых на многое, почти всегда будут делать ровно столько, сколько от них требуют, и ни грамма больше. Очень многим нужен элементарный толчок в форме "Нам это задали сделать" и "нам это нужно будет на экзамене".  
Таким образом, система тестов разрушает наше образование и оболванивает наших детей, т.к. позволяет "выехать" на абсолютном минимуме (не знал, так угадал, да и списать проще). Она также демотивирует более способных учеников - нет стимула знать что-то лучше, если этого все равно никто не оценит, а может даже и не заметит в условиях, когда знающий в два раза меньше получает на тесте то же количество баллов.  
Кроме того, образование, построенное на решении задач "с чистого листа" (назовем это так) учит думать, находить причины и следствия, аргументировать свои выводы. Даже для получения минимального балла ты должен что-то вспомнить и рассказать или изложить на бумаге, а не поставить крестик на автопилоте, смутно узнав "что-то знакомое" в предложенных вариантах. Разницу между активными и пассивными знаниями все понимают?  
Про тесты в гуманитарных предметах (кажется, там тоже сейчас тесты) я вообще молчу. Дойдет до того, что на уроках литературы вместо того, чтобы искать глубинный смысл, дискутировать, обсуждать мотивы героев, мы опустимся до вопросов типа "Какого цвета платье было на Наташе Ростовой, когда она повстречала "n"?" Именно такие вопросы на "фактологию" распространенны в западных тестах. Типа, прочитал книгу - должен знать. Но разве это главное?? 
Короче, все эти реформы - отход от глубинного понимания предмета в сторону поверхностной эрудиции.    ::  
Мне просто страшно смотреть, что творится с нашим образованием.

----------


## Ramil

> Короче, все эти реформы - отход от глубинного понимания предмета в сторону поверхностной эрудиции.    Мне просто страшно смотреть, что творится с нашим образованием.

 Я уже писал - это целенаправленная политика. Наше государство ХОЧЕТ, чтобы в стране стало меньше образованных людей. Хорошо это или плохо - другой вопрос, сиюминутные потребности требуют наличия большего количества слесарей, токарей, водителей, техников, наладчиков, монтажников и пр. Формально, это должно помочь улучшить показатели в Минтруда (безработица, к примеру), но это на бумаге. Что будет на самом деле - ХЗ.

----------


## it-ogo

> просто я думаю, что купленный диплом останется купленным что со старой, что с новой системой и ничего не изменится. Те, кто хочет учиться - будут учиться, а остальные - они всё равно по специальности работать не будут.

 Как это ни странно прозвучит для человека, непричастного к образовательной госмашине, "покупка" дипломов - не самая главная проблема. Проблема - в количестве вузов на душу населения. Вузы стараются выживать всеми средствами, давят на преподавателей с целью снижения требований. Выгнать даже абсолютного бездельника крайне сложно и чревато конфликтами. Качество обучения пытаются "компенсировать" количеством абсурдной отчетности и постоянными микрореформами, что тоже влияет на качество весьма негативно.  
Разгонять надо нас всех к фигам, вот что.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я уже писал - это целенаправленная политика. Наше государство ХОЧЕТ, чтобы в стране стало меньше образованных людей. Хорошо это или плохо - другой вопрос, сиюминутные потребности требуют наличия большего количества слесарей, токарей, водителей, техников, наладчиков, монтажников и пр. Формально, это должно помочь улучшить показатели в Минтруда (безработица, к примеру), но это на бумаге. Что будет на самом деле - ХЗ.

 А кто сказал, что слесари, токари, водители и т.п. должны быть идиотами и им не нужно умение логически мыслить?
Да и вообще, уменьшения количества абитуриентов и будущих выпускников ВУЗов можно было добиться другим путем - значительно подняв планку вступительных экзаменов, а не понизив уровень всего образования (что, собственно, на количестве абитуриентов никак не отражается).   ::   
Так что я не думаю, что это целенаправленная политика по "выращиванию" профтех кадров. Имо, это тупое обезьянничание (шоб, значить, как в "цивилизованных" странах), благодаря которому достигается сиюминутная цель - повод отрапортовать об очередной реформе.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Думаю, что достаточно просто насадить в обществе другие стереотипы, ведь, к примеру, машинист московского метрополитена, по слухам, денег зарабатывает побольше, чем, к примеру, менеджер по продажам в средней фирмочке.

 Кстати, да.   ::   Многие непрестижные профессии очень достойно оплачиваются. Молодые люди "из приличных семей" не желают становиться токарями или машинистами только потому, что это все равно что вытатуировать "лузер" у себя на лбу.  
Как только такие профессии перестанут считаться прибежищем тех, кому ничего лучше не светило, исчезнет и искусственная нехватка кадров.

----------


## Ramil

> А кто сказал, что слесари, токари, водители и т.п. должны быть идиотами и им не нужно умение логически мыслить?

 Для этого не обязательно 5 лет в ВУЗе учиться, изучая, помимо всего прочего, философию, психологию и историю искусств (это я про свой, технический ВУЗ говорю). ))) И между прочим, я не считаю, что данные дисциплины в технических ВУЗах не нужны.    

> Да и вообще, уменьшения количества абитуриентов и будущих выпускников ВУЗов можно было добиться другим путем - значительно подняв планку вступительных экзаменов ....

 Тем самым снизив количество ВУЗов, как предлагает it-ogo. Многие ВУЗы станут просто не нужны. Если в ВУЗ вместо 1000 абитуриентов будут поступать 10 - ВУЗ закроют. )))   

> Так что я не думаю, что это целенаправленная политика по "выращиванию" профтех кадров. Имо, это тупое обезьянничание (шоб, значить, как в "цивилизованных" странах), благодаря которому достигается сиюминутная цель - повод отрапортовать об очередной реформе.

 Нет, это политика, только "тупая" политика. Профтех кадров не вырастят, а дипломированных специалистов количество уменьшится в десятки раз. "Профит" здесь, кстати, тоже есть. Под реформы можно немножечко бюджетного бабла пораспиливать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Молодые люди "из приличных семей" не желают становиться токарями или машинистами только потому, что это все равно что вытатуировать "лузер" у себя на лбу.

 Ну, хорошо, чтобы молодым людям из приличных семей не претило слово "слесарь", предлагаю переименовать слесарей в техадминов. Ибо, скажите мне, люди добрые, [s:2xmdyixy]нах..[/s:2xmdyixy] какова причина того, что сисадмины, дибиадмины, и прочие админы учились когда-то доказывать теорему Коши? А ведь за плохое знание доказательства (по самой что ни на есть наилучшайшей из всех системе тестирования) им бы вылететь из универа на первом курсе и совсем не стать админами. Какое-такое суперлогическое супермышление требуется от админов, кроме нечеловеческого терпения в чтении мано-хелпов и определении методом тыка что означает конкретный свитч в конкретном конфиг файле или утилите командной строки? Мне так кажется, что навыки, полученные в результате развития мышления, помешают молодому человеку в овладении искусством администрирования.    ::   
Я не спец, но аналогичный вопрос адресую нашим друзьям-переводчикам. Просветите, господа, лично вам древнегреческий сильно помогает при переводе на английский и с оного? Древнегреческий наши переводчики условно знают, а вот реальные иностранные языки - кто как.    ::   
В бытность мою студентом, я верил, что задача ВУЗа - научить человека учиться. Конкретных знаний ВУЗ дать не может по причине отсутствия у преподов достаточной подготовки. Те, кто хорошо знают, делают реальную работу (ибо оплачивается намного лучше). Если ты можешь доказать теорему Коши, ты - препод первого курса. А если ты можешь вывести новую теорему и доказать её, ты - учёный. И так почти в любой области.  
Мне кажется, что система тестирования никакого принципиального значения не имеет. В любой системе свои достоинства и недостатки. И в старой системе списывали, и в новой есть те, кто учатся. Я при приёме на работу всегда показываю программу и прошу объяснить, что она делает. До сих пор работало безотказно. А вот был у меня [s:2xmdyixy]инду...[/s:2xmdyixy] работник, которого взяли потому, что у него сертификат MCAD. Он не умел ровным счётом НИЧЕГО. Однако, и у него нашёлся талант, и он благополучно рисовал иконки и иже с ними графические кнопочки.

----------


## it-ogo

Кстати, защиту от списывания, коррупции и необъективности при тестировании организовать гораздо легче, чем при других процедурах. От списывания надо просто генерировать (кампутерами, да) индивидуальный вариант для каждого (вопросы даже могут частично совпадать, но ответы перемешиваются), а шаблоны ответов для сверки хранить отдельно. Надзор за тестируемыми и проверку тестовых заданий может осуществлять практически кто угодно, что облегчает привлечение совершенно независимых людей.

----------

